# Liam Neeson's "Non Stop" on home video June 10th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Liam Neeson Stars in the year’s biggest edge-of-your-seat action thriller

Co-starring Julianne Moore, Michelle Dockery and

Academy Award® winner Lupita Nyong



Non-Stop



“Thrilling and intense! Liam Neeson delivers again.” – Shawn Edwards, FOX-TV



BE THE FIRST TO OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD ON MAY 27, 2014



BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK

INCLUDING BLU-RAY™, DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ JUNE 10, 2014


Universal City, California, April 15, 2014 – Global action star Liam Neeson (the Taken series, Unknown) is a U.S. air marshal fighting to save a plane full of passengers trapped aboard a plane 40,000 feet in the air in the explosive, high-octane action adventure Non-Stop. Available on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray™, DVD, Digital HD with UltraViolet™ and On Demand June 10, 2014 from Universal Studios Home Entertainment, the exclusive Blu-ray™ bonus features include an insider’s look at the making of the film and the challenges in staging the intense action sequences. Non-Stop will also be released on DIGITAL HD two weeks earlier on May 27, 2014. 


Liam Neeson reunites with director Jaume Collet-Serra (Orphan) and powerhouse producer Joel Silver (The Matrix series, Die Hard) for the first time since their collaboration on the hit 2011 thriller Unknown. The all-star cast includes four-time Academy Award® nominee Julianne Moore, Michelle Dockery (“Downton Abbey”) and 2013’s Academy Award® winner Lupita Nyong’o (12 Years a Slave) as well as Scoot McNairy (Argo), Linus Roache (“Vikings”) and Corey Stoll (“House of Cards,” The Bourne Legacy). 


The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD, DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™.

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray players, game consoles, and more


Bonus Features Exclusive to the Blu-rayTM:

Non-Stop Action - How do you create exciting and original action on a 20’ by 30’ set the shape of a tube? Director Jaume Collet-Serra, stunt co-coordinator Mark Vanselow, producer Joel Silver, and star Liam Neeson discuss the film’s visceral action sequences.


Blu-rayTM and DVD Bonus Features:

Suspense at 40,000 Feet - Journey behind the scenes with Liam Neeson, Julianne Moore, director Jaume Collet-Serra and producer Joel Silver as they discuss the making of Non-Stop and the film’s suspenseful story. 

SYNOPSIS



During a transatlantic flight, U.S. Air Marshal Bill Marks (Liam Neeson) receives a series of cryptic text messages threatening that a passenger will die every 20 minutes unless $150 million is transferred into an off-shore account. With the lives of hundreds of passengers hanging in the balance, Marks must draw on all of his training and skill to uncover the killer traveling on the aircraft. Non-Stop co-stars four-time Academy Award® nominee Julianne Moore, Michelle Dockery (“Downton Abbey”) and Academy Award®-winner® Lupita Nyong’o (12 Years a Slave).

www.nonstopthefilm.com 

FILMMAKERS

Cast: Liam Neeson, Julianne Moore, Lupita Nyong’o, Michelle Dockery, Nate Parker, Scoot McNairy, Corey Stoll, Omar Metwally, Linus Roache, Jason Butler Harner, Shea Whigham, Anson Mount

Directed By: Jaume Collet-Serra

Screenplay By: John W. Richardson and Chris Roach

Story By: John W. Richardson and Ryan Engle 

Produced By: Alex Heineman, Andrew Rona, Joel Silver

Executive Producers: Olivier Courson, Herbert W. Gains, Steve Richards, Jeff Wadlow

Director of Photography: Flavio Labiano

Production Designer: Alexander Hammond

Edited By: Jim May

Costume Designer: Catherine Marie Thomas

Music By: John Ottman


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: June 10, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 61126312 (US) / 61132349 (CAN)

Running Time: 1 hour, 47 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.35:1

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of action and violence, some language, sensuality and drug references

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS2 2.0 and Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:

Street Date: June 10, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 61126313 (US)/ 61132383 (CAN)

Running Time: 1 hour, 47 minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of action and violence, some language, sensuality and drug references

Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1 and 2.0, Spanish and French Dolby 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French


----------

